# Reese Dual Cam High Performance Sway Controls



## jcball16 (Mar 11, 2004)

Hi all

I am looking to get a Reese Dual Cam High Performance Sway Controls. Does any one use this. right now i am using the Resse frition sway control but i feel a good anoumt of sway still plus since i went to a different truck i am getting more bounce when pulling the Outback. I have adjusted the hitch hight but still getting bounce. So with that in mind i figured that changeing to the Resse Dual Cam High Performance Sway Controls this will help in the bounce and sway i am getting. any other suggestion you guys have would be great

thanks

John


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

John,

The DualCam HP is a really nice setup and will help a lot with the sway. But...
The bounce you are getting is not sway. That motion is controlled more by the W/D bars, which are essentially the same as you have now. I think you need to work on two things. First, the balance of your trailer is probably off and needs to be adjusted by moving your load around inside. Second, the W/D portion of the hitch may not be tuned correctly, and you are not getting the weight distribution you are paying for.

Hope this helps a little.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

It's supposed to be a really good system. Since you have a Reese friction set up already I think it's pretty cheap to make the changes to that system.

Do yourself a favor and look at the Equal-i-zer as well I use that now on the new unit and love it. Either way anything is better than than the bar.

Jeff


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Sure do, have one on my 28BHS system

Spend some time adjusting it properly and it is a great system.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

I used it with my 29BHS, I started with the 800lb bars and then upgraded to the 1200lb bars to stop the bounce. the dual cam sway was excellent when trucks passed to stop the sway. You might have to upgrade to larger bars to take out the bounce.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

_What Doug said_, assuming of course that you already have a weight distribution system. We had a lot of bounce until we spent the time to get the weight distributing system tuned better than what the dealer had originally done. Later on we added the Dual-Cam and did the setup all over again. In retrospect it would have been better to do it all at once.

Get a copy of the instructions for your weight distributing setup and do some experimenting.

Ed


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Sounds like you need new bars - the 1200lb bars, as previously mentioned, should work great. You will love the dual-cam system!


----------



## TexasCamper06 (Oct 2, 2006)

I use the system that you are describing and love it. My 31 RQS will move slightly to the side the come right back behind the truck. My buddy has the friction sway bar and his trailer tends to move much more than mine does.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi.
I just converted from the friction sway bar on my 31 RQS to the Reese Dual Cam High Performance Sway Controls, myself. Two reasons: 1) I was obviously having problems with sway and bounce; 2) the Reese friction sway bar is not recommended for anything over 26', according to the manufacturer. 
I shared that information with my dealership, and I got the system, installed, for $190. It makes all the difference in the world. No sway, etc., at all.
BTW, they have to adjust the dual cams correctly, after installation. Also, the technician told me one reason I was having so much trouble was that my hitch, itself, needed adjusting, as the front of my OB was 3" higher than the rear when hooked up, making it unstable.
Make the change. You'll be glad you did. I just took a 300 mile trip, one-way, and the OB followed along like a little puppy dog.








I was one happy woman!!
Darlene


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

We also have them....and are pleased with them.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Before getting my Outback I had a Jayco Kiwi hybrid, originally with the Reese WD and friction bar set up. Sway control was less than ideal







, prompting a change to the Reese Dual Cam system. What a difference!







There was no question in my mind what kind of WD/sway control I wanted when I bought the Outback - Dual Cam all the way.

As Darlene said, the manufacturer doesn't recommend using the friction sway bar for trailers over 26' (and yet many dealers persist in using them for 26+' trailers







). The friction bar doesn't prevent sway from happening, it tries to stop it once it's started - awful hard for that little bar to do once you get into the longer/heavier trailers. The Dual Cam (as well as Equalizer and Hen$ley) works to prevent sway from starting in the first place.







I think you'll be pleased with the upgrade.


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

Use it and love it









Scott


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

I started with the same setup as you have now. I upgraded to the dual cam and love it. If you plan to install it yourself allow a afternoon for the install and adjustment. Well worth the money it made a world of difference in how the Outback pulles. Kirk


----------



## mitch4166 (Mar 5, 2004)

I have it and love it!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Have to agree with others Dual Cams for sway
But proper loading of the TT and upgrade the bars will help with the bouncing

Don


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

When I bought my Outback I wanted the Reese Dual Cam system but my dealer did not offer it but did offer the Equal-i-zer so I took that one and love it but would have been just as happy with the reese. I think you would be very happy with the Reese, good luck!


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

I have it and I love it. Our dealer installed the friction sway on our 30rls...what a dope...I went back twice to ask him "Are you sure this tiny little bar is big enough for this huge trailer?" Both times he said it was "Fine, I was just experiencing trailer shock- from moving up in size- and I would get used to it". After 2 trips camping (close to home, like less that 10 miles) I said somethings not right. So, like you, I asked this awesome forum, and I got my answer. Ordered the Reese Dual Cam sway control, and installed them MYSELF. I figures if the dealer didn't think I needed them, then they may NOT even know how to install them(They probably did know how to, I just wasn't having a good feeling about them). I have never looked back, no regrets at all, and now I am "used" to the bigger trailer...Good luck...P.J.


----------



## WhiteSoxFan (Mar 7, 2006)

Before buying our 28RSDS, I asked around about sway control. When pulling our Coleman Utah pop-up, we used the friction style, and it worked very well. A friend of mine, who has a 25' TT said the friction works well for him. But after reading posts from this forum, I went with the Reese duam cam sway control and I really like it! Considering the length and size of the TT we're pulling, I'm amazed there is not more sway. Don't get me wrong....still sway and pulling (when the big rigs pass or extremely windy days), but it's quickly stopped. My 2 cents....


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

I had the friction bar control but switched to the dual-cam. I ordered the parts and added them myself. You will like the difference.


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

I just ordered the Dual Cam HP







setup from RVWholesalers for an out-the-door-shipped total of $158.93. My Outback is currently getting a "nose job"







but when she's back home I'll install the new anti-sway system and toss the friction bar in the trash.









I can't wait to give it a try! When are we going camping?


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

I was notified by the DHL web site that my Dual Cam HP is sitting my front porch.







The only bummer is I don't have my trailer! Oh well, another week or two to get it back.

And NO, you can't have my address!


----------

